# New, Old Guy From North Dakota



## bigchet (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi To Everyone, This Is A Nice Site, Lots Of Information And Lots Of Stuff For Sale. Hunter And Fisherman All My Life, But Pretty New To Archery, 5 Years And It Drives Me. 56 Years Old From Velva, North Dakota. Happy To Be Here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Welcome!Its good to see another ND'an join the boards!


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Hidy ho neighbor


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!!!!


----------



## mariah p (Dec 29, 2007)

Velva! No kidding? We are in Minot!!! Welcome to AT and enjoy the site!
Mariah P.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk bigchet. Have fun here.


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!!! Hope you enjoy it here. :archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT fellow Nd er


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome, used to live in Minot myself.


----------



## robertb (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome! Careful, it's addicting.


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

:welcome: To AT!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## ARCHERXP (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm from Minot too =) Welcome


----------

